

GitHub Is Down - Storage Availability: Experiencing Problems  - espeed
https://github.com/
(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.github.com&#x2F;)
======
dadoes
I understand that GitHub is pretty important for a lot of
businesses/organizations. But is this really news worthy?

~~~
trebor
No. It's not. But we have this discussion every time the "GitHub is down"
threads pop up.

If you don't like it, downvote/flag.

------
espeed
Storage Availability: Experiencing Problems
([https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/))

------
joemaller1
Down might be too strong a word, but GitHub is definitely dodgy this morning.

------
brbcoding
> 12:41 UTC investigating an increased number of unicorns

~~~
VaucGiaps
> 13:30 UTC We've identified the source of angry unicorns being related to
> search, and are working to resolve that now.

